# Goat ate rhododendron, need advice



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

My goat vomited on the milking stand this morning- found rhode leaves in the pen, looks like my apartment living neighbors gave it to them. 

Did a quick net search and found fias cos recipes, and dosed her, will be giving her charcoal every hour today. She's vomited a little bit twice, and ground her teeth right after, but aside from that she looks relatively ok. Standing up, ate some willow I gave her.

Now, she has a 3 week old nursing on her. Will the kid be ok to drink the milk? I've got them separated right now. What do I do in the mean time- he's been dam nursed the whole time so I don't think he'll take the bottle.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Your post says you think your neighbors gave it to "them." If you suspect other goats ate it as well you may want to give charcoal to them also. Even if they're not showing any clinical signs of poisoning. It's my understanding that mineral oil also absorbs toxins although I do not know the amount needed. 
Sorry, I don't have an answer about her milk. I know that what goats eat can affect the flavor of their milk so it would not surprise me that ingested toxins could be passed along in the milk as well.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

This article may help?

http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/antidotes.shtml

Hope she gets to feeling better and tell your neighbors to stop feeding your goats even more so if they have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh I'd have a talk with the neighbors.

Continue treatment and watch for signs in the others, If they look uncomfortable I'd give them each charcoal


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After the course of the Activated Charcoal, watch her poop...she will end up with diarrhea as well as the vomiting...it's natures way of ridding their system of the toxin, give her hay, no grain and I hope the vomiting stops as then you can also give her some probiotic paste.....another thing I've used with Rhodi and Azaela poisoning is milk of magnesia...this will coat the gut and help with absorbing the toxins and moving it out. Make sure she stays hydrated by providing her with fresh water often...if she has a beard at all, with the vomiting, once she's drank from the bucket she'll soil it with her icky beard, you'll need to change that water often.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Anna, 
That is awful. How is she doing? Those neighbors need to get educated quickly before they do it again.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

jdgray716 said:


> This article may help?
> 
> http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/antidotes.shtml
> 
> Hope she gets to feeling better and tell your neighbors to stop feeding your goats even more so if they have no idea what they are doing.


Yes, I've given her both of those. She's chewing her cud right now, but it's still frothy. She's walking around now, and seems to be better than this morning, so I'm hopeful that I won't loose her.

The neighbors- there's an apartment complex behind my place, and people like to come by and say hi to the goats. I guess I'll just have to work out in the yard a lot until I can talk to every one and tell them not to do it again.

Thank you guys for the help.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe it would help to post a large sign on the fence? Something about not feeding the goats due to a risk of poisoning them? 
-Tina


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Mylanta and Milk of Magnesia are NOT the same thing.


I'd put up a BIG sign to not feed goats as some vegetation is poisonous.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Then again some city slicker may not like hearing the goats and did it on purpose that is why if it where me I would say do not feed or enter property without owner/s present so you can explain this to folks you trust. And teach others. I just could not chance it. Glad to hear she is doing well and may this never happen again to your babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is everyone? how old is the kid? more then likely the milk wouldnt be poisonous to the kid but I would milk her off and throw away the milk if you do keep them separate for today.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone-

Nala was the only one to show any signs, and she's just find this morning, eating and acting quite normal. I am so very relieved- she's my favorite. 

The apartment folks have always been happy with the goats, parents come by with their children, that sort of thing. I've never had any one unhappy, and I think it was probably a group of children who like the goats a lot (I'll be having a talk with them- it's hard because I work weekends). So- I fenced off that section of the fence so the goats won't be able to get anything anyone throws back there.


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

*How I Handled Rhododendron*

I am new here. I put my way of handling Rhododendron poisoning on the forum about medical. It was an interesting experience.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

*I would go to your vet and purchase ACIVATED COAL. It actually absorbs the toxic plants. Highly recommend. I had problems with mountain laurel and when i needed to use this and never lost the goats.*


----------

